# Extension design and building



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all
Just really searching for advice on where to start.
We want to renovate and extend a house we will be purchasing. Rear full width extension, garage width extension and 1st floor side extension. We have ideas as to how we want it to be but would really love professional advice too. Do we start with an architect? Search for a contractor? We're aware that we need to apply for planning too.
So the question is, where so you start? Who do you speak to first? For anyone that has any first hand experience of love to hear your views.

Thanks


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm no professional but my wife's family are all builders and having seen many works been done, I'm guessing first thing first is you need to get some drawings done, with out these you wouldn't be able to get planning and also it would make it easier to obtain quotes. The architect will know what is and isn't acceptable and may even help you develop you own ideas. If you know of any local builders it wouldn't hurt to have a chat as well, as some times they have an architect they can call upon to do work for them, often at a better price than what they would normally charge joe public


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Talking is the way forward, chat with some local builders and council planners which would help you gauge if what you want is possible. Also when talking to the builders actually get to know them a bit, after all your going to have to trust them with your family home so you need to comfortable talking as well as being able to give orders to them but don’t be afraid to tell them your not sure about something and you would like them to explain in more detail. Also one more really important thing which I know will be difficult is to get organised and plan every last detail then do not under any circumstances change your mind regardless of how small (unless you like writing blank cheques).


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Quite a good idea is to see work done locally that you like the look of and enquire who did the architecting and building. 

As for timetable and budget, for your sanity's sake, add 50% to estimated costs and several months to timetable and then you won't be surprised at the outturn.

Peter


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Just finishing up a rather large renovation of my property.

I created a thread (House Renovation and Extension

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390607&share_type=t) but I used photobucket, so thanks to their updated terms It's pretty much useless now.

I pretty much gutted the entire house, knocked down the single storey, half width extension at the back, and rebuilt a pitched roof full width extension.

Here are some before and after pics so far. Still some work to do though!

































We lived until the place for about a year and planned out what we wanted to do. Contacted a few architects and got them to draw up some plans. We then set out getting planning permission for the rear extension. As we are conservation area, it was a little tricky but we got there. You can extend 3m from the rear without planning under permitted development. We went 6m out though.

After that we asked for a list of recommended contractors and got some quotes. It was double what we hoped it would be...!

Once we got planning we moved out for 6m and let them strip out the house and do the bulk of the construction. I did a fair bit of work, as we had my partners dad do all the plumbing and electrics. That saved us a tonne, but meant I was more involved as I wanted to help out as much as possible. We also fitted the kitchen and I sourced all of the finishing features myself. Never let builders pick your fixtures and fittings.

In the end, we ended up doing most of the project management and planning or own tilers and flooring, along with our own kitchen and bathroom suites.

Was very stressful and tiring, and moving jobs twice didn't help, but well worth it now we are in!

Best of luck with it


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Recommendations are always best. Ask your friends if they had any work done or see if there is someone on here near you who can recommend someone. Depending where in Birmingham you are i may be able to help.


----------

